# New build, looking for opinions (don't be shy)



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey all,
I am finally able to get on with a new tank that I am going to put in my office. Makes sense cause I spend more time there than I do with my tanks in my home.

As this has to look super cool, I am going to be doing a custom tank. Probably acrylic. It has to fit a specific location and also, it's going to have to have an inline sump. I will post sketches of the tank, etc later this week once I get them done. The tank will be between 40 and 60 gallons

For today, here is my question:
I don't like cheap, or poor quality, or noisy, or fussy, or PIA equipment. I want to buy it once, buy it right, and have excellent customer service because you know that there is a good chance that something will go wrong.

I need a small footprint skimmer. We use a Royal Exclusiv Supermarin for our 175 tank at home. The supermarin has been amazing. I have a ghost skimmer on my cold water 30 gallon tank, which is all it will fit and its goofy. I want something as good as the Supermarin and am thinking to use the Mini BubbleKing from Royal Exclusiv. Am hoping to pick it up in September when we go to MACNA. This skimmer is about 9" x 9" x 22" high
Any suggestions on options to the BubbleKing? I'm not looking for cheaper, I'm looking for options with possibly a smaller footprint or easier, or quieter or performs better.

Question 2)
Same idea for a return pump. Head height will be 1' (will make sense when you see the sketch) would prefer a variable speed motor, but might end up with an apex. Would like something around 300 gph.

What else is out in the reefing world that I should consider?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey Crayon I'm tagging along 
Did you ask PaulF757 for a quote on your new tank ?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Bullet said:


> Hey Crayon I tagging along
> Did you ask PaulF757 for a quote on your new tank ?


Thanks for thinking of me SAM. She may of been too drunk to ask me yesterday on Alex's Sangrias or she saw how nice my tank looked an wanted one. LOL

It would be an honour to build a tank for the legendary Mrs. Crayon herself.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Paul's work is very impressive indeed - That AIO frag tank sitting in his basement was mint!! not to mention his display! (and you'd get a fair deal)

As for your return pump I would suggest Eheim 1260 or 1262. You can't go wrong with Eheim. 

Tagging along... nice to meet you yesterday!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For that particular size system, if you constantly feed various types of food for different animal types, the BK Mini line will be fine. If you are a "misery" type of feeder, then you may have issues of getting a consistent dark stinky skimmate.

In the Canadian market, it's really tough to beat the CS from CoralVue for their ReefOctopus skimmers. Unfortunately I'm not a fan of their BubbleBlaster driven pumps. As much reservation I have about Chinese variants of DC pumps, their CS and turnaround time is hard to beat.

A Bubble Magus is a nice balanced skimmer for that size system.

JM2C


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wtac said:


> A Bubble Magus is a nice balanced skimmer for that size system.
> 
> JM2C


Always agree with Wilson after his teachings 
Had BMs models for the last 3 years and never had a problems. In my uneducated opinion it outperforms many other brands and especially Reef Octopus:
- produces very good skimmate
- not very sensitive to the water level changes
- not sensitive to the changes in chemistry. Reef Octopus goes nuts when epoxy, etc added.
- Not expensive pump
- almost death quiet

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I know this won't be very popular but if I was going to put a nice reef in my office I would go with a area sea max. I'll admit I've never owned one but I really like the idea and all in one style. It's sleek and sexy and it looks like quality.






I new to the saltwater side but I really like the innovative marine fusion I have, It's an all in one and was really designed well.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Hey all,
> I am finally able to get on with a new tank


Time to grow up and make something like this . I evaluated options in my house and unfortunately it did not work out.





 | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3[/b][/size]


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

wtac said:


> If you are a "misery" type of feeder, then you may have issues of getting a consistent dark stinky skimmate.


What the heck is a misery type of feeder?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

sig said:


> Time to grow up and make something like this . I evaluated options in my house and unfortunately it did not work out.


Max 50 gallons, not 5000! This is in my office. I pay rent. Nice try Sig! Sorry, you're going to have to build that one yourself!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

TBemba said:


> I know this won't be very popular but if I was going to put a nice reef in my office I would go with a area sea max. I'll admit I've never owned one but I really like the idea and all in one style. It's sleek and sexy and it looks like quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an Innovative Marine tank (well 2 actually) and originally one was supposed to be for the office, but it didn't quite work. I've also seen the Red Sea tanks, and agree that as an all in one, they are quite good. I think the one I saw was around 125 gallons and a full reef and everything looked healthy.
However, the location I have for this tank is tricky, and it will have to be a custom build, as it has to fit a counter I own, and also deal with a wall detail which will raise it up. I'm ok w that.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

wtac said:


> For that particular size system, if you constantly feed various types of food for different animal types, the BK Mini line will be fine. If you are a "misery" type of feeder, then you may have issues of getting a consistent dark stinky skimmate.
> 
> In the Canadian market, it's really tough to beat the CS from CoralVue for their ReefOctopus skimmers. Unfortunately I'm not a fan of their BubbleBlaster driven pumps. As much reservation I have about Chinese variants of DC pumps, their CS and turnaround time is hard to beat.
> 
> ...


Is your preference of the Magnus over the bubble king mini because you find the Magnus to be a little less fussy? How is performance with variations in water level? 
And if you expand the selection to things beyond the Canadian market, would the Magnus still be your first choice?
Turn around time is not a concern at all. Our Royal Exclusiv dream box was 4 months from date of order. I don't want to sacrifice quality for the sake of speed.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

PaulF757 said:


> Thanks for thinking of me SAM. She may of been too drunk to ask me yesterday on Alex's Sangrias or she saw how nice my tank looked an wanted one. LOL
> 
> It would be an honour to build a tank for the legendary Mrs. Crayon herself.


I'm sorry, but that's MS. Crayon, than you very much!&#55357;&#56451;&#55356;&#57340;

John and I were talking about it today, and this build would make you crazy. You might get a call, but......this is also where it helps to be married to an ocd guitar maker who measures joints by the 0.001mm -- I kid you not.
Wait for the pics. You may rescind the offer.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

> I don't like cheap, or poor quality, or noisy, or fussy, or PIA equipment. I want to buy it once, buy it right, and have excellent customer service because you know that there is a good chance that something will go wrong.


I'm of that camp and considering that the system is in the 40-60gal range, unless you will be feeding med-heavy daily, the BK Mini160 will work flawlessly.

Less than that, it will not perform so well as the neck diameter is too wide to collect a consistent dark stinky skimmate. A skimmer with a narrower neck diameter will collect a consistent skimmate in a light-med fed/loaded system of similar size.

For 40-60gal range light to med feeding and bioload I would still choose BM as they are readily available in the NA market and will get the support and timely resolution you need should issues arise.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

So who has used a Vertex skimmer, and how has been the performance?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Crayon said:


> I'm sorry, but that's MS. Crayon, than you very much!����
> 
> John and I were talking about it today, and this build would make you crazy. You might get a call, but......this is also where it helps to be married to an ocd guitar maker who measures joints by the 0.001mm -- I kid you not.
> Wait for the pics. You may rescind the offer.


After spending a whole day with John I had to give him the respect he deserves.

0.001mm you say, i may rescind the offer or quadruple the price


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IME, the Omega130i is a PITA and the same can be said of the Omega 200i. "Too much pump" for the body size per se. IMHO the entire Vertex Omega line aren't "balanced" skimmers. 

IME, the Omega 150i doesn't have as much of an issue but there is still large bubbles popping and turbulance in the bubble "size transition" as it goes up the neck. There is a thread on RC of restricting the air intake to get smaller bubble size and less turbulence. Then it begs the question if why restrict air intake if one has chosen the skimmer based on air draw but have to choke it down to get it to work consistently...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

wtac said:


> IME, the Omega130i is a PITA and the same can be said of the Omega 200i. "Too much pump" for the body size per se. IMHO the entire Vertex Omega line aren't "balanced" skimmers.
> 
> IME, the Omega 150i doesn't have as much of an issue but there is still large bubbles popping and turbulance in the bubble "size transition" as it goes up the neck. There is a thread on RC of restricting the air intake to get smaller bubble size and less turbulence. Then it begs the question if why restrict air intake if one has chosen the skimmer based on air draw but have to choke it down to get it to work consistently...


Well, I would say that's a no to vertex skimmers! Funny, I like their lights, the doser is reliable, but they missed on the skimmers......hmm.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Well, I would say that's a no to vertex skimmers! Funny, I like their lights, the doser is reliable, but they missed on the skimmers......hmm.


They "missed" on Omegas. I had both Vertex IN and Omega 130 (gave up to adjust after 3 weeks). Old one was much better IMO.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like I maybe spending $$ on a new skimmer, current one is Reef Octopus exactly how sig describes, very inconsistent skimming, overflow all the time. Can never set and done with fine tuning.

My display tank is 60g plus 25g sump, what others do you suggest?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

The innovative marine tanks are great for this sort of thing, however I find that a few parts need to be swapped out for it to work well (especially the caddys).

They just released a pair of larger lagoon tanks that look nice.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

goobafish said:


> The innovative marine tanks are great for this sort of thing, however I find that a few parts need to be swapped out for it to work well (especially the caddys).
> 
> They just released a pair of larger lagoon tanks that look nice.


I have 2 innovative marine tanks and love them. They just released a filter sock for their tanks to replace the caddys, picked up 2 at the MACNA show in Washington. But I can't use a glass tank for this build. Water temp will be 62 degrees and the glass will sweat.

I did pick up a skimmer for the cold water tank at the show. After checking out all available skimmers including Schuran we decided to stay with a RE double cone 180. Show special price helped. Being able to bring it home and not pay for shipping also helped.

We did learn that the proper air to water ratio in a skimmer should be 40/60 and that there is a way to test this ratio to dial it in and have the skimmer perform well. One of the factors that was important was how easy is it to get at the pump to clean it without having to take the whole skimmer apart.
Plus I really like variable speed pumps.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Variable speed pumps for skimmers are the best, IMO. That way you tune the skimmer to the tank,
as opposed to buying a skimmer and hoping it is the best choice for your tank.
-


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

sig said:


> They "missed" on Omegas. I had both Vertex IN and Omega 130 (gave up to adjust after 3 weeks). Old one was much better IMO.


Im going to disagree with Sig on the Vertex Omega's, im currently running an Omega 130 on my 75 and it's the most reliable skimmer i've had, it's quiet and consistent. That being said, water height is extremely important. The Reef Octopus NWB150 I had previously was just too big for the tank/bioload, but it was near bullet proof.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

rburns24 said:


> -
> You've misquoted .
> -


So I did! quote corrected! Subconsciously I must have rejected the thought of disagreeing with Sig!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
You've misquoted .
-


sig said:


> They "missed" on Omegas. I had both Vertex IN and Omega 130 (gave up to adjust after 3 weeks). Old one was much better IMO.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Sounds very reasonable .
-


duckhams said:


> So I did! quote corrected! Subconsciously I must have rejected the thought of disagreeing with Sig!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am going to ad that IMO nothing beats a recirculating skimmer. Water height be dammed! I will never run a tank without a recirculating skimmer....


----------

